# AD Chariot Mask Question



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I just got my mask set yesterday. Looks great, and has good instructions. I do have one question. The instructions say to do the orange inside strips first, then mask the outside, and then carefully paint the silver. Wouldn't it be easier to mask the outside and line the inside of the body with masking tape and do the silver first? That way you can paint the silver without worrying about either getting overspray inside or messing up the orange. When you apply the orange stripes inside, it will be easier to center them around the silver rather than trying to align them with a clear strip.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Good questions..

I felt it was easier to do the inside first just on the basis of how much handling you have to do. If you paint the outside first, you might not be able to do all of the fiddling around (you know, laying it upside down on the table, perching it a weird angles, that sort of thing) you might want for fear of smudging or wiping off the silver paint if it's not completely dry.

There's nothing really preventing you from doing the outside first If you'd like.

Let us know how it turns out. that 's the best part. when somebody makes an improvement, I can turn around and incorporate them in the intructions or in online postings


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I will probably use laquer to paint the silver... so it won't rub off very easily. I think I probably will do the silver first. When its done I'll take some pictures...


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

HI Gang,

I just got my mask today ... I thought I might try the Bare-Metal foil on the outside and the orange masking on the inside.

Of course I'll have to do this AFTER I finish the AMTronic for my son ... he bugs me every night to work on it. I can't even get a break after working a 10-1/2 hour day ...

I'll post pictures as soon as I can. Even if it's just the canopy.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Oh man the AMTronic is a bear to build. I have one half done. I might have thrown it away even.

Not that the Chariot is easy to build. But its more fun. I have been enjoying adding a lot of detail.

The glass part is coming up soon...


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> Oh man the AMTronic is a bear to build.


DON'T I KNOW IT!! :freak: This is the fourth AMTronic I've built over the years. 

I can't say that it's an easy kit, but it's difinitely NOT a skill level 2!!!! Besides, my son is only 10 and really enjoys watching me work on "HIS" car. 

A great way to keep him out of trouble and he's learning what I know about building models.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I bet he learns a lot of new words too... 

I looked for my AMTronic last nite for fun. I think I threw it away.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Thor1956 said:


> HI Gang,
> 
> I just got my mask today ... I thought I might try the Bare-Metal foil on the outside and the orange masking on the inside.


I pla nto try this method as well. Please post picks. I would love to see your buildup!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Bare Metal Foil is really pretty easy. I am leery of using it on the Chariot only because it doesn't handle well... picking up the Chariot by the sides can "smear" the delicate foil. Plus it can tarnish with time... tends to turn brownish.


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> I bet he learns a lot of new words too...


Naaa ... he already knows more "words" than I did when I was his age ... He also knows what I'll do to him IF I hear him using those new "words" ...


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

Opus Penguin said:


> I pla nto try this method as well. Please post picks. I would love to see your buildup!


Sure ... not a problem ...


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

Lou,

The masks are working beautifully!!!!! :woohoo::thumbsup:

Here's what I have so far ...

the Bare-metal foil is next on exterior ...


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> Bare Metal Foil is really pretty easy. I am leery of using it on the Chariot only because it doesn't handle well... picking up the Chariot by the sides can "smear" the delicate foil. Plus it can tarnish with time... tends to turn brownish.


From what I've been reading, a good coat of Future will seal the vinyl and BMF ...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Future will seal it although I really hate airbrushing it. Future is hard to spray evenly. i dip my plane canopies, etc. But for big things I really don't like it.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I airbrushed the future on mine, but then smoothed it out with a foam brush (a really clean one inch brush)


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Lou,

I can't tell the difference between the orange and black sheets.....should I put down my X-acto knife? 

Seriously, you've done it again, Lou.


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> I airbrushed the future on mine, but then smoothed it out with a foam brush (a really clean one inch brush)


Lou,

What did you use to cut the Future for the airbrush?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Thor,
I was very scientific about it..I filled the airbrush cup almost to the top with straight Future, then I used a pipen to add about 4-5 drops of distilled water. I stirred it with a toothpick, sprayed some into a towel to get the stream going, the attacked the clear parts. Except the bubble dome gun hatch. I left that alone.

I did the inside first again for the same reasons I mentioned earlier.after I smoothed out the inside, I sat the top up on some blocks and sprayed the outside. if I felt i was getting too much of a buildup along the "drip edge" (the bottom), I would genty wipe that off with another foam brush which I had lightly sprayed with window cleaner (cuz the ammonia is a natural future remover) Nobody wants a waxy yellow buildup


----------

